# Not News - Shrimp on a treadmill



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...unning-shrimp-instant-internet-sensation.html

The treadmill running shrimp.

enjoy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ha i love it! I had not seen that yet.. lol


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Just watched that, so amazing. 2-3 hours!? wow!!


----------

